# First bacon - thanks Disco!



## Omnivore (Sep 4, 2019)

I had half a belly, a little over 3.5 pounds, off a hog from a ranch down the coast. I believe it was a cross between Gloucestershire Old Spot and American Guinea hog. This was the first part of the pig I've cured so far. 

I followed Disco's recipe with some small exceptions. It cured slightly longer than his calculations (camping trip screwed up my schedule) and I skipped the cold smoke because I was using hickory (forgot to order apple) and didn't want double smoked hickory. I also didn't take my smoker to 180F because I've seen it shoot up to 220 at times when it's set to that. Instead, per Bear's recipe, I kept it around 130F, with it occassionally getting up to 150. 

I took it to 130F internal, and was happy to see that I didn't have any fat drips and it was pretty dry to the touch.







Rested the slab for a day and then sliced with a 12 inch knife my friend recently gave me. It was sooo helpful to have a longer blade. I wish I had that knife when I was removing the skin prior to curing!











Anywho, this bacon is OUTSTANDING. I cooked up a few little off cuts this morning with scrambled eggs and toast. Perfectly salty and ever so slightly sweet. I can't pinpoint why it tastes different than store-bought, but it does, and it's better. 





Big thanks to Disco, Bear, Dave and anyone else who helped me out with this process!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 4, 2019)

Great job! Man, that's a nice meaty slab there!


----------



## drdon (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks delicious. Nice outcome. Isn't it great to have the road mapped out ahead of us?  This place rocks.
Don


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 4, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Great job! Man, that's a nice meaty slab there!


Thanks! It has a nice chew - which is good so it doesn't disappear as fast!


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 4, 2019)

drdon said:


> Looks delicious. Nice outcome. Isn't it great to have the road mapped out ahead of us?  This place rocks.
> Don


Thanks! Totally -  the forum has been so useful for pretty much everything I've thrown in my smoker so far.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2019)

Beautiful bacon.  Cant go wrong following Disco.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice work . Good looking bacon .


----------



## Jabiru (Sep 4, 2019)

Man that looks so tasty, nice work!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 4, 2019)

Disco is doing the jitterbug right now!


----------



## bworthy (Sep 4, 2019)

That looks so good!  Definitely going to try my hand at bacon soon. I think I’ve read every bacon post on here.


----------



## texomakid (Sep 4, 2019)

It looks perfect to me. Wow ++


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2019)

Great meat to fat ratio.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 5, 2019)

That's some great looking bacon!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2019)

Excellent looking bacon. Great Job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tropics (Sep 5, 2019)

Bacon looks great I can't find slabs that look anything like that.
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Sep 5, 2019)

Great  looking bacon... and nice knife...  I think it's older than my family heirloom that's +/- 80 years old...


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 5, 2019)

_"Big thanks to Disco, Bear, Dave and anyone else who helped me out with this process!"
_
Excellent job and welcome to a world from which there's no return. You'll never buy store bought bacon again nor will you want it from a restaurant with your meal. You'll come away disappointed every time....I guarantee it!! Just a suggestion....you may want to give a look at Disco's Back (Canadian) Bacon also and give consideration to giving that a run. It is easy to do and absolutely amazing!! My freezer will never be without it, or the bacon I learned to make from Disco also.

You mention three people here that have created a legacy (see what I meant Disco??) within this forum by helping people and improving their lives. Since finding this forum and seeking guidance from the aforementioned sages, my life has forever changed for the better. We rarely buy anything pre-prepared from the store anymore. I make pretty much everything now.

I love this place!!
Robert


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 5, 2019)

It looks pretty perfect to me...LIKE!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 5, 2019)

Man that is some AAA+ looking bacon!! That must have been a very meaty belly.


----------



## nicefly (Sep 5, 2019)

Great knifework on some nice thick cuts.
I like making bacon so I can cut it as thick as I want or leave some chunks for beans or collards and such.  

Nice work.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2019)

Beautiful Bacon, Omni!!
Nice Job!
Like.
I can't believe you sliced that by hand---Outstanding!!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 6, 2019)

O, Nice job on that bacon ,you had some good advice and your bacon looks excellent !


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 6, 2019)

Thanks so much for the kind words everyone. It feels good when something new goes according to plan (not always the case lol). I've avoided attempting any cured meats until now because it seemed like an intimidating process - but it's been SO helpful that others have taken the time to share their tried and true methods so us newbs can get our toes wet. The biggest lesson I've learned is to have more bacon ready for the smoker - 3.5 pounds is definitely not enough for my husband and I plus sharing with friends!


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 6, 2019)

daveomak said:


> Great  looking bacon... and nice knife...  I think it's older than my family heirloom that's +/- 80 years old...
> 
> View attachment 404981



That's awesome that you've had that knife in the family for so long. It's amazing how long tools stay functional when they're well cared for.


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Beautiful Bacon, Omni!!
> Nice Job!
> Like.
> I can't believe you sliced that by hand---Outstanding!!
> ...


And I ended up with a big old blister at the base of my index finger to show for it!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 6, 2019)

DISCO knows bacon....


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 6, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> 3.5 pounds is definitely not enough for my husband and I plus sharing with friends!



First lesson learned: Always make a bunch!! Disco walked me through the process the better part of 2 years ago and I bought the smallest belly I could find. By the time it was sliced I was kicking myself for not doing a bunch more but I didn't want to chance ruining a whole lot of meat. Didn't need to worry about that obviously  I've taught several of my friends how to make bacon ala Disco and have been emphatic that they get 2 bellies minimum. Some have listened, others wished they had. On a different note, I just got home from Costco and have 3) 11# bellies that I'll start curing later today. We are down to just under 10# in the freezer and have a couple families coming over tomorrow with their kids for a day in the pool. The menu will be bacon cheddar burgers....and guess where the bacon will come from  That will put us perilously low.

Weighing out the cure,
Robert


----------



## disco (Sep 6, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Beautiful bacon.  Cant go wrong following Disco.


Could you tell She Who Must Be Obeyed that! Thanks, Adam.


----------



## disco (Sep 6, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> _"Big thanks to Disco, Bear, Dave and anyone else who helped me out with this process!"
> _
> Excellent job and welcome to a world from which there's no return. You'll never buy store bought bacon again nor will you want it from a restaurant with your meal. You'll come away disappointed every time....I guarantee it!! Just a suggestion....you may want to give a look at Disco's Back (Canadian) Bacon also and give consideration to giving that a run. It is easy to do and absolutely amazing!! My freezer will never be without it, or the bacon I learned to make from Disco also.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Robert but I developed my method on the shoulders of Bear, Pop, Dave, Chef JJ, and many others. It is a collaborative hobby!


----------



## disco (Sep 6, 2019)

daveomak said:


> DISCO knows bacon....


Thanks. You can tell by looking at me. I have really appreciated your help over the years, Dave. Particularly with adjusting my wet brines.


----------



## disco (Sep 6, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> I had half a belly, a little over 3.5 pounds, off a hog from a ranch down the coast. I believe it was a cross between Gloucestershire Old Spot and American Guinea hog. This was the first part of the pig I've cured so far.
> 
> I followed Disco's recipe with some small exceptions. It cured slightly longer than his calculations (camping trip screwed up my schedule) and I skipped the cold smoke because I was using hickory (forgot to order apple) and didn't want double smoked hickory. I also didn't take my smoker to 180F because I've seen it shoot up to 220 at times when it's set to that. Instead, per Bear's recipe, I kept it around 130F, with it occassionally getting up to 150.
> 
> ...



First, my apologies for kind of hijacking your thread but so many people lied, er, were complimentary of me, I had to spread the love to the people who helped me. I am sorry.

Second, great looking bacon. Looks like you have it down pat.

Third, kudos for adjusting the recipe for your own tastes. Continue doing that. Make it more or less sweet, salty, smoky or whatever. The best part of the forums is learning someone else's method and then making it your own.

Fourth, thanks for the kind words. I look forward to more great posts from you!

Disco


----------



## Gator76 (Sep 8, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> I had half a belly, a little over 3.5 pounds, off a hog from a ranch down the coast. I believe it was a cross between Gloucestershire Old Spot and American Guinea hog. This was the first part of the pig I've cured so far.
> 
> I followed Disco's recipe with some small exceptions. It cured slightly longer than his calculations (camping trip screwed up my schedule) and I skipped the cold smoke because I was using hickory (forgot to order apple) and didn't want double smoked hickory. I also didn't take my smoker to 180F because I've seen it shoot up to 220 at times when it's set to that. Instead, per Bear's recipe, I kept it around 130F, with it occassionally getting up to 150.
> 
> ...


That looks so makes me want to start chewing on my phone!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Sep 8, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> The biggest lesson I've learned is to have more bacon ready for the smoker - 3.5 pounds is definitely not enough for my husband and I plus sharing with friends!



That's some great looking bacon, Omni! But I have to caution you; once you begin sharing with friends, they will be coming back for more! I started out doing 10 lbs, and now I smoke about 60+lbs. each Fall to cover the demand.


----------



## disco (Sep 8, 2019)

mneeley490 said:


> That's some great looking bacon, Omni! But I have to caution you; once you begin sharing with friends, they will be coming back for more! I started out doing 10 lbs, and now I smoke about 60+lbs. each Fall to cover the demand.


Can I get on the list?


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 9, 2019)

disco said:


> First, my apologies for kind of hijacking your thread but so many people lied, er, were complimentary of me, I had to spread the love to the people who helped me. I am sorry.
> 
> Second, great looking bacon. Looks like you have it down pat.
> 
> ...


Thanks Disco! I'm excited to forge ahead with some different bacon flavors now that I have a solid base to go off of. I might try a little slab with coffee and maple sugar. I was also thinking that subbing miso for kosher salt could be interesting but I would do it on a really small piece of belly just in case. It's likely I'll just keep making your regular recipe because it's so good as is!!


----------



## disco (Sep 9, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Thanks Disco! I'm excited to forge ahead with some different bacon flavors now that I have a solid base to go off of. I might try a little slab with coffee and maple sugar. I was also thinking that subbing miso for kosher salt could be interesting but I would do it on a really small piece of belly just in case. It's likely I'll just keep making your regular recipe because it's so good as is!!



I am so sorry. It sounds like your addicted. Sadly, there is no cure (except in the bacon). You are doomed to eating great bacon.


----------



## nanuk (Sep 9, 2019)

Amazing bacon

and you fried it perfectly!


----------



## BBQ Canuck (Sep 25, 2019)

That looks fantastic! Can someone please be so kind to share Disco’s recipe? I definitely need to try my hand at bacon


----------



## disco (Sep 25, 2019)

BBQ Canuck said:


> That looks fantastic! Can someone please be so kind to share Disco’s recipe? I definitely need to try my hand at bacon


Here is the link to basic bacon. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-step-by-step-video.282831/ I have several other posts on different kinds of bacon. Just type bacon in the search field with the member name Disco.

Also, I would suggest you check out Bearcarver's post https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/canadian-bacon-step-by-step—2015.238504/

He makes bacon a little differently than me but mostly the same dry cure method. 

If I can answer any questions, I am at your disposal.


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 26, 2019)

disco said:


> Here is the link to basic bacon. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/bacon-step-by-step-video.282831/ I have several other posts on different kinds of bacon. Just type bacon in the search field with the member name Disco.



BBQ Canuk, please note: the tutorials go into great detail and come across as being pretty involved. Truth be told, making bacon (and Back Bacon, etc) is VERY easy. Weigh slab, mix cure (Cure #1, salt, sugar) per weight oc slab, and rub all over slab. That's pretty much all you have to do to get it started. Once you have the cure mixed, you can add whatever other flavors / spices you may want to create your own personalized flavor. Here is a very helpful link to calculating the cure

http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

If this has already been posted in this thread, my apologies for replicating info. Another suggestion is DO NOT hesitate to ask questions. Folks here are more than willing to jump in and offer help.

Robert


----------

